# aran baby papoose/ cocoon sleeping bag



## val barnes (Nov 2, 2012)

my friend wants to knit for her new grandchild (due in March) an aran sleeping bag,it has an aran front and 2 big buttons to do it up


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

That is just beautiful. Love it (and not a baby in sight).....


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

val barnes said:


> my friend wants to knit for her new grandchild (due in March) an aran sleeping bag,it has an aran front and 2 big buttons to do it up


So cute. Would love to find the pattern, although it probably wouldn't be too difficult to make one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just from the picture you should be able to make on. Play around with the yarn and needles to get your gauge, decide on which cable design to use and the go for it! You can do it!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Just from the picture you should be able to make on. Play around with the yarn and needles to get your gauge, decide on which cable design to use and the go for it! You can do it!


LOL Thanks for your vote of confidence!! I won't have any problems with the cable, etc., but I think I'd like to just have some sort of a guide for the hood part. I still have another four pair of the snowflake mitts to finish before I allow myself to start on this one.


----------



## val barnes (Nov 2, 2012)

yes the body would be easy BUT as you say the hood would be a problem, has anyone got a pattern similar as a guide please


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

bergere do I similar one


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

It looks to be a purchased item. It is in a different language.

Debbie

http://www.broddelsenzo.nl/a-23359872/recentelijk-verkocht/verkocht-witte-gebreide-baby-slaapzak-met-capuchon-en-kwast-blauwe-knopen/


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

It is free on Ravely but only in French or Dutch.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I looked on Ravelry and can't find it. Can someone please provide the link?
Thanks


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/confortable---trappelzak


----------



## Libbylart (Jul 7, 2015)

val barnes said:


> yes the body would be easy BUT as you say the hood would be a problem, has anyone got a pattern similar as a guide please


Am desperate to find this pattern. I love it!
Did you manage to make one?


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Libbylart said:


> Am desperate to find this pattern. I love it!
> Did you manage to make one?


I am working on one now, but have recently moved, as well as changing computers. I don't have my printer and scanner set up. The pattern that I'm using is a Mary Maxim pattern. It's in leaflet form and the number is 98388. I am making some modifications to it, as I think it needs to be longer than they have written. I will soon be starting the hood and I think I may make some modifications to that, also. We'll see how it goes and when I have it finished I will post a picture. I took the middle cable out (I didn't care for the one in this pattern) and I did a section of popcorn stitch in the middle.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> I am working on one now, but have recently moved, as well as changing computers. I don't have my printer and scanner set up. The pattern that I'm using is a Mary Maxim pattern. It's in leaflet form and the number is 98388. I am making some modifications to it, as I think it needs to be longer than they have written. I will soon be starting the hood and I think I may make some modifications to that, also. We'll see how it goes and when I have it finished I will post a picture. I took the middle cable out (I didn't care for the one in this pattern) and I did a section of popcorn stitch in the middle.


http://www.marymaxim.ca/marbles-baby-bunting-newborn-to-3-months.html
http://www.marymaxim.com/marbles-baby-bunting-newborn-to-3-months.html
Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## mamatommy (Nov 30, 2015)

How do i receive my patterns


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

This looks like a similar post.....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375060-1.html

someone found an English translation for it.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

The English translation can be found here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375060-1.html#8307969


----------



## Jodene (Jul 16, 2016)

aran baby papoose/ cocoon sleeping bag


----------

